# BlackBerry Playbook Rooted



## TekMason (Oct 14, 2011)

Dingleberry has been released with new versions coming in quick succession. I'm hoping that we can get an Android port for the PB. Good news is that the Galaxy Tab has almost identical CPU so hopefully it will be a lot easier that what it was for the HP Touch.

Anyone playing around with one?

TekMason

PS I have seen cyanogen poking around PB twitter feeds. Hopefully it is not a poser.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

I have one...but when I can run a lot of android apps as it is now on, I'd rather keep the qnx os it has.


----------



## washere (Sep 26, 2011)

TekMason said:


> Dingleberry has been released with new versions coming in quick succession. I'm hoping that we can get an Android port for the PB. Good news is that the Galaxy Tab has almost identical CPU so hopefully it will be a lot easier that what it was for the HP Touch.
> 
> Anyone playing around with one?
> 
> ...


Very good post by OP. The mere emulation of a handful from the half a million android apps is basically pathetic and childplay and similar to the desert of apps for Playbook on qnx. The only way to save this brilliant device despite the obstructions by RIM is to have a developer step forward and put proper android on it. Here are a couple of posts I made on xda & CM forums. Lets hope some deveoper(s) takes this up:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=20783561&postcount=28


----------



## washere (Sep 26, 2011)

Please vote for blackberry playbook (near bottom of list) at xda to have it's own subforum as first step to interest devs in making a full android port, we came from 50 votes to being the 3rd and need to win this stage, sprea the word on the web by comments so people register and vote:
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1416406

recent slickdeals on PB:
http://www.google.com/search?q=Blackberry%20Playbook%20site%3Aslickdeals.net&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-GBfficial&client=firefox-a&source=hp&channel=np#q=%22Blackberry+Playbook%22+site:slickdeals.net&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=Qii&tbo=1&rls=org.mozilla:en-GBfficial&channel=np&output=search&source=lnt&tbs=qdr:m&sa=X&ei=4uICT8nkKZH98QOaroykAQ&ved=0CAoQpwUoBA&fp=1&biw=1876&bih=1026&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&cad=b

discussion:
http://forum.xda-dev...30#post20893430


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Voted

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## washere (Sep 26, 2011)

Register and vote for Playbook to have its own forum on xda as first step to interest devs to make a dual boot proper full-on android on it, we were only 60 votes a week ago & 3rd this morning but now are no.2 from being no.3, (nearly 80 votes just today: amazing!) BUT NOW WE NEED ONLY 6 MORE VOTES TO BECOME No.1
Pleeeeease register & vote for Blackberry-Playbook ( near the bottom of list):
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1416406
thanx


----------

